# Two Major Comments first week of June 2022



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If you were not watching last week two major pundits of our world economy (not just US) made statements that should be noted. One even followed his statement up with an action:

1. Elon Musk noted that it was time to trim the administrative detail of his empire 10% due to the economic forecast;

2. J. Dimon of JP Morgan who in April of 2021 said we're going to have a great year rebounding from COVID said last week a "hurricane" is headed our way for the economy; then stated its a category 5. 

Knowing that broken clocks are always right twice a day its impossible to know if these people are right, but that money creation chart for the US has to eventually have repercussions beyond 8-10% inflation. It would seem rough times are ahead. 

Some powers beyond all of us here (I assume all) have kept precious metal prices in check. Some think the money flew into crypto or real estate. Personally I think there is serious manipulation of silver and gold prices so that some entities can obtain them at lower costs. They are my buy in at this point.


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

I've been kind of wondering which will explode first the Fiat currency economy, or the simple lack of repair parts in the physical economy for everything we rely on.

No matter where you look in our economy things are being cannibalized just to keep going and delivery on important items like power transformers are now out to 52 weeks for some. 

I would hate to spend next winter in a city.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> If you were not watching last week two major pundits of our world economy (not just US) made statements that should be noted. One even followed his statement up with an action:
> 
> 1. Elon Musk noted that it was time to trim the administrative detail of his empire 10% due to the economic forecast;
> 
> ...


Musk made sure to say he was cutting salaried staff not people that are actually building cars, solar panels, or doing installs.. he is down sizing Managers


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Musk made sure to say he was cutting salaried staff not people that are actually building cars, solar panels, or doing installs.. he is down sizing Managers


Very true. His production can't keep up with the demand on his retail product. They, production, can be cut easily and at any time. Its the bureaucrats that are harder to dispose off - oddly enough. Getting leaner on that front now is just kind of an economic indicator.


----------

